# Insurance gripe



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I was just looking to see how much a Trupanion policy would be for my dog - he's an idiot, and I can just foresee problems ahead. I've heard really good things about trupanion from clients and friends. the price seemed to be really reasonable til I read the fine print. 

First of all, it doesn't cover dental - with the exception of extractions - which is one of my main worries (broken teeth). it does cover TPLO surgery, which would be nice if needed. 

But what sucks is the lengthy (and kind of ridiculous) list of things that won't be covered if your pet isn't neutered. OK, so I can see reproductive cancers and problems. I can even kind of see dog fight wounds. But hit-by-cars? How does my dog being unaltered have anything to do with whether he gets hit by a car? 

Also, you have to tell them if the dog is a working dog - which he is training for sport, not real work, but whatever - and if you don't tell them, and the dog is injured working, they don't cover it. If you do tell them, the premium goes up $20 a month. 

Guess I'm skipping insurance


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Also, they don't cover any problems that could be related to the dog being raw fed. I mean, I guess I just wouldn't tell them, but still....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Intact dogs are more likely to take themselves for walks and escape their yards when a female is in heat nearby.

These could be dogs that have never previously escaped their yards or shown any interest in roaming.

I have known 2 intact dogs (not mine) that where hit by cars crossing a hwy a couple of days apart from each other. There was a female in heat on the other side (not mine).

I have seen dogs show up at my place I had NEVER seen before when my female was in heat, and despite having a very secure outdoor kennel, I brought her inside or kennelled her in my truck when she couldn't be under direct supervision.

It is likely that working dog people have their intact dogs properly contained so that couldn't happen, but I am thinking that might be where your insurance provider is coming from?

I don't think my insurance has that policy, is there another company you can look into? My policy also covers dental...IF you buy one of their more expensive packages	:roll:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Intact dogs are more likely to take themselves for walks and escape their yards when a female is in heat nearby.
> 
> These could be dogs that have never previously escaped their yards or shown any interest in roaming.
> 
> ...


I lived on a corner lot in a subdivision for a long time.

Along my fenceline, on the outside.. I used to have a doghouse, a chain, food an water....with a big sign on the fence that said DOG FOUND.

I used it to tie out all the dogs that would come visiting, at least the ones that did not get killed in or halfway in the backyard.

it was really crazy...not even heat time, all the time. I would guess I chained up more than a dozen dogs a year on average..

people were generally thankful, but one guy wanted to actually fight because I chained his dog up...I told him next time I would let it get hit by a car, or take it to the dog pound myself. jerk


----------



## Kristi Molina (Oct 1, 2012)

Petplan covers dental. I think its one of the best insurance policies for pets. and pricing is reasonable.


----------

